
Wealth of U.S. billionaires rises by nearly a third during pandemic - AndrewBissell
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/sep/17/wealth-of-us-billionaires-rises-by-nearly-a-third-during-pandemic
======
paul_f
On March 23rd, the Dow Jones Industrial average bottomed out at 18,500. It
then peaked at 29,100 on September 2nd u nearly a third. And also about where
it finished up 2019. So, define March 23rd as the start of the pandemic and
write a click-baity headline. Nothing to see here, move along.

